# Best aggressive tread tires...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay- I'm looking at getting new tires for my truck. I'm looking to get some aggressive tread sires that will also do well plowing, and get relatively good treadwear. Also- my truck currently had 265's on it (not original tires), and I'm wondering if I should stick with 265's or go to 285's. I also want the tires to be E range (have C's on it now- not too great).

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

285s would look great on your truck. I would go with something like the BFG all terrain if you do a lot of plowing. My mud tires do preety good in the snow but they suck on the icey stuff. Im surprised your truck has c rated tires way to weak for a 3/4 ton. My d rated tires are plenty tuff Ive had my truck loaded to the max with concrete blocks and they didnt even bluge much at all.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd suggest 285 or 33x12.5 cooper stt tires.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I would definatly go with the BFG All terrians. I've got the 285s on my 04 duramax and LOVE THEM! I will not buy another tire. Personally I just don't like the mud terrians. When I got mine in febuary they were 801.00 out the door. Mounted, balanced with stainless valve stems too. I got the white out also. I think it looks better. Also My dad is running, The steel radial sport countrys on his truck. But in the 265s. The 285s fill up the empty wheel well space, and they just look nice too.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

I also agree that the BFG A/T are awesome tires. They are on the pricy side but I have a set on. Another very good tire that works awesome is the Mastercraft MSR. They are cheaper and work just at good and clean better. I wanted a little better life so I now have the Mastercraft A/Ts on and they are about the same at the BFG A/T just cheaper. I paid 825 for my 4 BFG's and got 6 Mastercraft on one of my 3500's for 770.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i have cooper st's on my winter wheels there 10 plys the wear like iron and not too bad on the ears on dry pavement mastercraft has a similar tires i believe its called ct's lil different tread design


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

MasterCrafts C/T is all we run


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i posted this in another thread last week....

check out the Dunlop radial rover R/T (not the A/T). ive been running them since last november and couldnt be happier. everytime i plowed with them i stayed in 2 wheel, unless there was a decent incline. They have a great snow/ice rating also a great treadwear rating for summer driving. They have serious bite to them. The nipples between the treads are still there after about 6000miles or so. They DO NOT spin in wet roads either, unless i really gas it. The tires are by far the best i have ever driven on and would recomend them to anyone.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt i have 285's/ 75 r 16's Yokohama LR D i love them, the only thing you might have to do with the 285's is trim the plastic back on the front 2 tires, they where rubbing on mine. I use a hack saw for the plastic fender, also when i have my plow on and make a sharp turn there is a little bit of rubbing!

I got the tire just outside of Asbury, NJ off 78, i think your close to that!


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i got goodyear MTR 285/70/17 and i love them


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have Cooper STT 285's on my diesel now and they suck in the snow and are wearing fast. I will be going with Goodyear MSR's or BFG All Terrains next time for all the trucks.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

tls22;570487 said:


> Matt i have 285's/ 75 r 16's Yokohama LR D i love them, the only thing you might have to do with the 285's is trim the plastic back on the front 2 tires, they where rubbing on mine. I use a hack saw for the plastic fender, also when i have my plow on and make a sharp turn there is a little bit of rubbing!
> 
> I got the tire just outside of Asbury, NJ off 78, i think your close to that!


I never had a problem with any of my truck rubbing. I run 285 bfgs. Are your tortion bars turned up?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Question- Won't I have to have the truck reprogrammed for the trans and speedo to accomadate the larger tires? How much does that usually cost/where can it be done?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;570515 said:


> I never had a problem with any of my truck rubbing. I run 285 bfgs. Are your tortion bars turned up?


Yeah i have a leveling kit on my truck,its not a big deal. They only rub on a very sharp turn.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

mkwl;570529 said:


> Question- Won't I have to have the truck reprogrammed for the trans and speedo to accomadate the larger tires? How much does that usually cost/where can it be done?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


You really dont NEED to. I ran 285s on my truck for 1 year even though it came with 245s now ive got a custom tune that set the comp. for the larger tires (and gave me a lot more power also) now my speedo is accurate again.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

cooper S/T


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Take a look at general grabber at/2. They look just like the BFG but for a fraction of the price. I run them on my wifes jeep.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

i run the bfg a/t 285's. i love the tire and am yet to have an issue. the only thing i don't like is i went from the d rated tire i swapped from my old truck until they wore out to an e rated tire because of the extra weight of the dmax. they are just as good for traction, but seem to were faster. is anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

265/75/16's I run cooper M&S no studs. The BEST snow tire I have ever used! Period!!
I didn't get stuck once, we had alot of deep wet snow, they ate it up.
Hope this helps.

Michael


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

tls22;570487 said:


> Matt i have 285's/ 75 r 16's Yokohama LR D i love them, the only thing you might have to do with the 285's is trim the plastic back on the front 2 tires, they where rubbing on mine. I use a hack saw for the plastic fender, also when i have my plow on and make a sharp turn there is a little bit of rubbing!
> 
> I got the tire just outside of Asbury, NJ off 78, i think your close to that!


Did you have your speedo/trans reprogrammed after putting on the 285's?

Also- I have my torsion bars up some (as much as I want to go), will the 285's rub with the plow on the truck (when it squats)?

Thanks,
matt


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I run the same tire, Cooper M&S in a 265/70/17. -Been a good tire for me!


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

Michelin LTX M+S, the best tire I've ever run in the deep snow. A little pricey but worth not having to call your boss and buddies when you are stuck and have no way of getting out.


Jeff Salt


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone run Dunlop radial Rover R/T tires? They seem to be aggressive enough to do well offroad and in mud, but also have a very good winter/snow rating (which a lot of the mud-terrain tires don't seem to do well in). Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

check post #8 MKWL 06HD Boss has them.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

copper s/t 285 , i found these to be great in the snow, but if it rains and thee is a good amount of water on the road be careful. and they have been wearing fine for me


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

06HD BOSS;570236 said:


> i posted this in another thread last week....
> 
> check out the Dunlop radial rover R/T (not the A/T). ive been running them since last november and couldnt be happier. everytime i plowed with them i stayed in 2 wheel, unless there was a decent incline. They have a great snow/ice rating also a great treadwear rating for summer driving. They have serious bite to them. The nipples between the treads are still there after about 6000miles or so. They DO NOT spin in wet roads either, unless i really gas it. The tires are by far the best i have ever driven on and would recomend them to anyone.


Boss-

What size do you have on your truck?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That was a neat part of the tune....i swapped the gears on my truck to the 4:10's and the speedo was off by 5mph for the longest time....it took a couple days to realize that i was actually driving what the speedo said and i didn't have to over compensate anymore!!

BFG's are certainly good tires for plowing and should last a long time....as well as they did, i would not suggest the cooper discoverers M&S...they wore down SO fast i couldn't believe it...and i did not do any smoke shows with them either!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I love BFG's AT KO's. last a long time and look great too!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm with 06HD on the Dunlop Radial Rover R/T, great tire!
I've been running this tire for 4 years(winter only) and due for a new set this year. Amazing traction! I too plowed in 2wd a lot. I knew these tires were great when I pulled another truck out of a loading dock cause he kept getting stuck. I backdragged it noproblem! The size i'm using is 235/85R16, I might switch to 265/75R16, but not sure yet. Probably which ever one is cheaper at the time.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i run 265's on mine. they are procomp at's. great in the snow. i plow in 2wd most of the time. great traction and they have a great tread life. i would highly recommend them to anyone. they also come with the severe weather rating. load rating e


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Since I first replied to this post, I got rid of my Cooper M& S tires, -just worn out, and got a set of Green Diamond Icelander AT's 265/70/17. They have the deep snow rating are load range E and have that grit embedded in the rubber, they are supposed to be great in snow and rain. So far so good, about $700 mounted and balanced with new valve stems, they are also quiet on the road.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone run Mickey Thompson Baja Radial MTZ's? If so- how do they do on road/off road/in snow?


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers on my F-250 and they are very good and rate better than most others as far as price, durability and noise.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Clapper&Company;570232 said:


> MasterCrafts C/T is all we run


They are a good all around tire. i love mine and you can't be the price


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay- I've pretty much made up my mind to go with BFG All terrains. Now- the size issue- I'd like to go with 285's, but I'm worried how much rubbing I will get with them- my truck does not have a leveling kit on it- torsion bars cranked though. Where do 285's rub with the plow on? can I just "cut" out what they rub on? How much larger are 285's width and height wise than 265's? Also- how much will the speedo be off with 285's?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

copper has the stt's and mastercraft has a knock off version


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

mkwl;599472 said:


> Okay- I've pretty much made up my mind to go with BFG All terrains. Now- the size issue- I'd like to go with 285's, but I'm worried how much rubbing I will get with them- my truck does not have a leveling kit on it- torsion bars cranked though. Where do 285's rub with the plow on? can I just "cut" out what they rub on? How much larger are 285's width and height wise than 265's? Also- how much will the speedo be off with 285's?


My truck never rubbed with the plow on and the 285's. Normally it will rub on the front of the wheel well liner, right behind the washer fluid tank. You can just take a utility knife to trim the plastic. Thats what I used to trim the lower valance on my truck to clear the wider rims. I'd also get some Timbrens. I've had them on both truck so that might have helped as well. IIRC the speedo is about 5 mph off at 65.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the cooper M+S are pretty much just a winter tire, you would want to remove it for summer to save them. i'm on my second winter with mine on my explorer an they look brand new...studds still look like new also.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;586939 said:


> Does anyone run Mickey Thompson Baja Radial MTZ's? If so- how do they do on road/off road/in snow?


Just purchased a set this summer and I'm very impressed so far. Very quite for an aggressive tire. Balanced well (less than 1 ouch per tire), Grip very well in the rain, mud, loose dirt, and surprisingly stable (and smooth) at _any_ speed.

Verdict's still out on the snow/ice part of course. :salute:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

wide tires have a larger contact patch and less gound pressure. I would see that as an advantage in mud and on other soft terrain that you want to float over. I don't think it would be a big advantage on snow where you want all the weight on the contact patch you can get. I would not want to start floating on top of the snow instead of going through it


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

BigLou80;601018 said:


> wide tires have a larger contact patch and less gound pressure. I would see that as an advantage in mud and on other soft terrain that you want to float over. I don't think it would be a big advantage on snow where you want all the weight on the contact patch you can get. I would not want to start floating on top of the snow instead of going through it


Ur usually not floating on snow when ur plowing it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

brad96z28;601587 said:


> Ur usually not floating on snow when ur plowing it.


True, but you have a smaller contact area for the weight to be on allowing for better traction.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

William B.;601859 said:


> True, but you have a smaller contact area for the weight to be on allowing for better traction.


Also true.

And, your not usually plowing while traveling down the roadway...which may or may not be plowed.

Seldom have a traction/handling issue at the actual account, it's getting to the account than can be the problem.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I plowed all last year with 315 75 16 and they where the best I have used so far. On unplowed roads plowing u name it, no problems what so ever and where better then my 265s.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay- how bad would the rubbing be with my plow on without timbrens- not sure I really have $200+ to throw at timbrens at this point- anywhere to get them for less? Would I be okay running 285's with the plow and no timbrens?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not sure about the nbs 2500s but on my obs 1500 I'm running 285s on the nbs 99-02 chevy wheels with no timbrens and I can't get my truck to rub if I try. I can have my blade up without my tbars cranked and drive off our driveway with my wheel turned or straight and they won't rub even when the truck bounces up and down pretty bad.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was told that narrow tires are better at going through snow....How are the wider tires performing in the snow ? ? ? I have 245's might go up to 265's.... Any thoughts.....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

mkwl;602568 said:


> Okay- how bad would the rubbing be with my plow on without timbrens- not sure I really have $200+ to throw at timbrens at this point- anywhere to get them for less? Would I be okay running 285's with the plow and no timbrens?


I ran 285s In my 01 2500 hd with an x blade and no rubbing except for the frt part of inner fender well that I trimmed. It had factory plow prep and I had quite a few turns on the t bars.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't believe how many people have BFG A/Ts and love them. I had some and hated them, worst tire ever in the snow. And when I was in the towing biz I pulled a lot of 4wds out of ditches that had them on. But, so many people can't be wrong, and granted mine weren't new or narrow.
And somebody mentioned Michelin LTX? That's like a car tire.
33/12.50s? Come on, that's ridiculous. Way too wide for a serious plow truck.

I've run a lot of different tires, I had a set of Pep Boys knockoffs that looked just like BFG M/Ts, they worked awesome and wore like iron. With my current truck I went through a couple sets of A/T type tires, got sick of getting stuck or spinning all the time. I finally got fed up and bought the most aggressive tire I could, in the largest size I could fit. I bought the Interco TrXus M/T in 255/85/16 (33x9). I absolutely love them in snow, the traction is phenomenal. They look badass like a swamper, but they actually have a much tighter, better designed tread than a regular swamper, which would suck in the snow. They are also unbelievably quiet at highway speed, way quieter than your average mud terrain. Again, the tread design is really high tech. Only problem was the 255/85 was not available in load range E, however I researched the ratings and found that the numbers for a tire that large were comparable to the 235/85 E tires I took off. So overall they have the weight rating to do what I need the truck to do. Too early to say how the wear will be, I don't put a lot of miles on the truck, less than 10,000 a year. I'm notoriously hard on tires, so if I can get at least 20,000 out of them I'll be happy. I know they won't be a high mile tire like a Michelin, but we're talking about traction here, not mileage. I got them on sale from 4wheel parts and only paid $129 apiece.
I'd definitely check them out if I were you. Worth a look anyway. And the size I have would actually be a better fit for your rims because they are a bit narrower. 285s are actually a little wide for a 16x6, if that's what your truck has. Somewhere I've seen pictures of a 2500HD with 255/85s on pko rims. Looked nice.

I should also add that a lot of my experiences and opinions are based on the fact that I do a lot of off-road plowing. Dirt/gravel residentials, but also farm lanes that aren't even gravel, just ancient old dirt lanes going up and down hills, bumpy and muddy, often icy underneath. Not for your average plowtruck.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i thought it was worth a mention, this year i'm running 235/85 16 BFG trac edge double studded tires on my plow plow truck..and so far after one plow and some icy roads..they are pretty damn good..we'll see as winter goes on but they are 100X better then the old, hard bridgestones i had on there before.


----------



## sv-f450 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have some 285/75/16 sport kings on my 2000 silverado and have no problem with them at all. They are a good a/t tire and the are load range e and got them for 505.00 mounted balanced and road hazard on em.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I still have not gotten any thoughts on the narrow tire over the wider tire....Going threw snow.... ! ! ! !


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have still not gotten any thoughts on the narrow tire or the wider tire ...Going threw snow...I have stock 245's


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;599833 said:


> Just purchased a set this summer and I'm very impressed so far. Very quite for an aggressive tire. Balanced well (less than 1 ouch per tire), Grip very well in the rain, mud, loose dirt, and surprisingly stable (and smooth) at _any_ speed.
> 
> Verdict's still out on the snow/ice part of course. :salute:


I really like the look of the MTZ's as well as having a tire that can do well offroad (I do enjoy an occasional ride through mud pits  ), as well as plowing and on snow/ice. What size do you have on your truck?

Also- If I go with 285's I only seem to be able to get D range- will D's be okay on my truck as opposed to E's for work?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

brad96z28;601587 said:


> Ur usually not floating on snow when ur plowing it.


no, but I usually keep my blade up between driveways


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

mkwl;610215 said:


> Also- If I go with 285's I only seem to be able to get D range- will D's be okay on my truck as opposed to E's for work?


What do you do with your truck? run with a lot of weight in it and go 80mph for a long distence?
if not then you could get by with a set of "d" rated tires I run both D's and E's

My set of 285 GFG's a "D" rated tire it had the same load limit stamped on the tire as my "E" rated Michalines.
The" D"rated tire is softer. This lets it flex which gives you better traction.
they may wear quicker if you load them down all the time.

Mud tires are not the best choice unless you have them heavily sipped even then....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;610215 said:


> I really like the look of the MTZ's as well as having a tire that can do well offroad (I do enjoy an occasional ride through mud pits  ), as well as plowing and on snow/ice. What size do you have on your truck?


305-70-17 for the summer months.

265-75-16 for the snow season.

Both load range D.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

BFG Radial All Terrain TA KO, 235/85/16 Load Range E, strictly for plowing.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

SnoFarmer;610269 said:


> if not then you could get by with a set of "d" rated tires I run both D's and E's
> 
> My set of 285 GFG's a "D" rated tire it had the same load limit stamped on the tire as my "E" rated Michalines.
> The" D"rated tire is softer. This lets it flex which gives you better traction.
> ...


Did you forget about the sidewall strength rating difference between a D range rated tire and an E range? I know a smart guy like you, wouldnt overlook such a small detail. Of course you want strong sidewalls when plowing......unless you never plan on hitting a curb, plowing in a gutter, or hitting any other object that is present.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

SnoFarmer;610269 said:


> What do you do with your truck? run with a lot of weight in it and go 80mph for a long distence?
> if not then you could get by with a set of "d" rated tires I run both D's and E's
> 
> My set of 285 GFG's a "D" rated tire it had the same load limit stamped on the tire as my "E" rated Michalines.
> ...


No- rarely have more than 1,000 lbs in my truck at once when traveling at 65+.

I'm thinking D's should be okay- I'lll occasionally have 3,000 lbs in my truck if I'm hauling dirt, mulch, or stone- but even them I usually have it on my trailer. I'm up at school now anyway so the truck's not working nearly as much as it used to.

The 285 D MTZ's are rated at 3,300 (approx) lbs- should be more than sufficent.

Yes, I realize that- I would ideally like to have winter tires as well as summer "mudding" tires, but I don't have that kind of money, and I'm thinking I can get by with the MTZ's because they are one of the few M/T's that are sipped.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;610416 said:


> I would ideally like to have winter tires as well as summer "mudding" tires, but I don't have that kind of money, and I'm thinking I can get by with the MTZ's because they are one of the few M/T's that are sipped.


And for a mud/off road tire they have a good deal of sipping as well.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Im interested to hear how the MTZ"s do in the snow. My Maxxis Bighorns leave a lot to be desired in the snow, they are good in the mud but thats about it. When I get new tires next year I may just get some mud tires on different wheels and then a set of all terrains on my stockers for winter time.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

cant seem to find those BFG trac edge tires on the BFG webpage


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

TEX;611132 said:


> cant seem to find those BFG trac edge tires on the BFG webpage


I get mine from a guy in Arizona. Cheapest price anywhere in the country INCLUDING the shipping costs. Look him up.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

TEX;611132 said:


> cant seem to find those BFG trac edge tires on the BFG webpage


X2 Ive never seen/heard of them before.


----------



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

I am looking to put winter tires and steel rims on a ford f250 superduty xlt
right now i have 285 75 r16 and last year it was a nightmare to plow with them. the wheel base was too wide slip slide and away baby... so i am thinking a narrow tire and more hight is key? what numbers should i be looking at in the tire to obtain this? Believe it or not both Ford dealership and Canadian tire reps have to call me back with details as they couldnt let me know over phone...strange.
Any help be appreciated!
And yup we got a dusting yesturday and today so need tires fast.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

BOSShog;612545 said:


> I am looking to put winter tires and steel rims on a ford f250 superduty xlt
> right now i have 285 75 r16 and last year it was a nightmare to plow with them. the wheel base was too wide slip slide and away baby... so i am thinking a narrow tire and more hight is key? what numbers should i be looking at in the tire to obtain this? Believe it or not both Ford dealership and Canadian tire reps have to call me back with details as they couldnt let me know over phone...strange.
> Any help be appreciated!
> And yup we got a dusting yesturday and today so need tires fast.


235 85 16 Load Range E


----------



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

Gicon;612551 said:


> 235 85 16 Load Range E


Thank you sr. so the lower the first number the narrower the tire? man i feel like a tool...lol


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

BOSShog;612583 said:


> Thank you sr. so the lower the first number the narrower the tire? man i feel like a tool...lol


Yes sir it is. Dont feel like a tool. The second number is the height of the tire, relative to the width of the tire. That is the ratio part. I run 265 75 16's all summer long on the one tons, and 235 85 16's in the winter and I have 350's. You will be perfectly fine.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

ABES;611760 said:


> X2 Ive never seen/heard of them before.


i had never heard of them either, but i got mine used this winter in great shape. i have a few friends running them also on there DD's










they are damn good


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay- so I think I'm going to go with the mIckey thompson baja mtz's 285/75/r16's in D range (only offered in D, no E). Now, first off- will my truck pass NJ state inspection with larger, non-stock tires. Also- will I have to have my speedo/tranny re-calibrated to pass inspection? Lastly- how much of a decrease in fuel economy will I probably see?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

TEX;611132 said:


> cant seem to find those BFG trac edge tires on the BFG webpage


look at these. i think thay changed the name.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=Commercial+T/A+Traction


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

sweetk30;613116 said:


> look at these. i think thay changed the name.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=Commercial+T/A+Traction


bfg commercial traction have been around for a long time. I dont think they have had another name.


----------



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

Just put order in for BFGoodrich all terrain A/T LT235/85R16 195 a pop.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

BOSShog;613398 said:


> Just put order in for BFGoodrich all terrain A/T LT235/85R16 195 a pop.


Whats wrong with the general grabber at2? cheaper and work better IMO. Almost same tread pattern. $117 a pop
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=General&tireModel=Grabber+AT+2


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

sweetk30;613116 said:


> look at these. i think thay changed the name.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=Commercial+T/A+Traction


i saw those but the tread pattern is different than the ones on that orange truck


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i honestly dont know if they still make the trac edge..i got mine used but with 90% tread. i also know some other buddys running the same and they love them..thats why i went with them..so far im very happy. but they may nolonger be made im not sure.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

not on bfg site.

and give me the last 4 of the dot # on your tires and i can tell you how old thay are. this will help us pin point the era of the tires.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

sweetk30;613458 said:


> not on bfg site.
> 
> and give me the last 4 of the dot # on your tires and i can tell you how old thay are. this will help us pin point the era of the tires.


i shall run outside now


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

ya there will be a 4 digit # either in a box by it self or other. will be the week and yr the tire was made.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

is there a 4 digit number by itself?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i didnt see one? i saw the DOT then that and i thought that was it...idk? lol i can run back out there and take a better look if thats not it.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

well if thats it it was made the 10th week in 1993 and youd think a 15 yr old tire would look like crap


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol possibly, they guy i bought them from said he bought them in '05 and ran them 2 winters on his daily driver tahoe..the studds were gone but they had 90% tread left..so i had my tire shop re-studd them and they said they were good to go..

so im confused


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

you think they would be dri rotted to hell


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

some tires have dot on both sides. but only mf date on 1 side. the pic posted looks like the non date code side.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

crap, and its dark out now


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Will I be safe running 285/75/R16's on my stock rims?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes lol it'll work just fine.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

91AK250;624131 said:


> yes lol it'll work just fine.


I'm just checking- if I'm gonna drop around $900 in tires in want to make damn sure they're gonna work well!


----------



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

Why such a fat tire though?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

mkwl;624123 said:


> Will I be safe running 285/75/R16's on my stock rims?


Yes thats what im running (on factory wheels) and they work fine. Some people say they are too wide but many people run them without issue. I personally mounted mine and im sure you arent going to have any issue getting yours mounted.


----------



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

just put these on mine BFGoodrich all terrain A/T LT235/85R16


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I just got a set of BF Goodrich A/T Commercial Traction tires mounted on my F250. 235/85-16. They cost $150 a piece including mounting/balancing and a road hazard warranty from BJ's.

The slimmer the tire the less lift you'll have from driving in snow. It's not that 235's go through snow and 285's go over snow. But the wider your tires are - you'll have proportionally more lift from all the snow getting under them. It's just physics, and perhaps a little common sense.

Besides - not only are bigger tires less effective - they're a good bit more expensive, around $30 more when i priced the tires i got in 265/75-16.

and it seems like everyone on this thread is commenting on how they think that bigger tires look better. I don't necessarily agree. To me function comes first on a work truck. So yea, if your truck is used for fetching firewood up in the hills, then big tires would look good. But when i see plow trucks with big beefy M&S tires it looks dumb, because I know they spent more money on less effective mud tires.

big beefy M&S=M>S
slim M&S=M< S

Edit: My Ford tires only came in 235 and 265 sizes from the factory. There is no way i would needlessly "upgrade" to 285's. 

And not only do bigger tires not work as well in snow, and cost more, but they burn more fuel! and gas prices are going back up to where they were a few months ago, you can count on that.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Unless you get wider rims I would go 265's the 285's are too wide for the stock 6.5' or 7' rim. I had 305's on my ford instead of the 275's that come on it, they looked like ballons and the ride sucked. The truck had vibration's on the highway and under load they looked like they were going to pop off. Mpg will suffer about 2mpg from what I heard. With the 285's you should have at least a 8' rim and one more thing alot of places will not install them because if something happens they would be liable. I changed mine in less then 1k because I hated them they looked good but that was it.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Fat tires have no place on plow truck. Function first, when it comes to a work truck. The wider the tire, the more it will ride on top of the snow. You want the tires to dig in the snow and get down to pavement. I have never seen a MT tire that ran on snow very well either.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

simoncx;624650 said:


> Unless you get wider rims I would go 265's the 285's are too wide for the stock 6.5' or 7' rim. I had 305's on my ford instead of the 275's that come on it, they looked like ballons and the ride sucked. The truck had vibration's on the highway and under load they looked like they were going to pop off. Mpg will suffer about 2mpg from what I heard. With the 285's you should have at least a 8' rim and one more thing alot of places will not install them because if something happens they would be liable. I changed mine in less then 1k because I hated them they looked good but that was it.


Right, mnost tire shops around here, will not install that wide of a tire on less than a 8" wide rim. Just too much liability involved.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;610288 said:


> 305-70-17 for the summer months.
> 
> 265-75-16 for the snow season.
> 
> Both load range D.


Do you have the MTZ's or the ATZ's for plowing?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

simoncx;624650 said:


> Unless you get wider rims I would go 265's the 285's are too wide for the stock 6.5' or 7' rim. I had 305's on my ford instead of the 275's that come on it, they looked like ballons and the ride sucked. The truck had vibration's on the highway and under load they looked like they were going to pop off. Mpg will suffer about 2mpg from what I heard. With the 285's you should have at least a 8' rim and one more thing alot of places will not install them because if something happens they would be liable. I changed mine in less then 1k because I hated them they looked good but that was it.


I had 315s on stock rims with no issues.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

dlcs;626739 said:


> Fat tires have no place on plow truck. Function first, when it comes to a work truck. The wider the tire, the more it will ride on top of the snow. You want the tires to dig in the snow and get down to pavement. I have never seen a MT tire that ran on snow very well either.


I love my fat tires on a plow truck. My 315s where the best I have used do far.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

Spartan mud kings were on my 87 Chevy- worked awesome except when it got slushy- no sipes. They were very similar to BFG Mud Terrains.. The BFG All Terrains weren't aggressive enuf for my tastes, but the mud terrains were great 
<IMG SRC=http://www.ok4wd.com/images/clearance/BFGMT.jpg>

Then I found Mastercraft Courser CT (commercial truck) Just as good- PLUS SIPES for water dispersal- best I've found- I plow in 2wd most all the time- I have to punch it to get the tires to spin on snow lol- excellent road manners in dry weather, although I take them off for summer to save my investment
<IMG SRC=http://vsekolesa.com/uploads/posts/2007-11/1194951779_mastercraft-courser-ct.jpg>

Recently I bought a 1 ton dump that prev owner put friggin bias ply Power King Super Traction tires on the back- my god they are gnarly-noisy too. great on traction though-
<IMG SRC=http://www.tbcprivatebrands.com/images_tires/s_PK-Traction.jpg>


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

i run c/t s year round and they do well in most all conditions. they clean pretty good and seem to dig down to the pavement in snow and I haven't had any problems in the mud either


----------



## Orion Rental (Nov 19, 2008)

I really like the pro comp all terrians


----------

